# Did 5.4 cripple browser use while in drive .



## Big todd (Feb 25, 2019)

I normally use teslawaze while driving to get a idea of when not to speed and it seems that the browser only updates my vehicle position on the map while in park . Otherwise it won't load or change anything while driving. I tried a reboot with nothing.. I also searched with nothing.. any confirm.. ty


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Welcome to M3OC. I certainly hope you can't use the browser while driving. While you might not abuse the ability, can you imagine how dangerous it could be in general?


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

FRC said:


> Welcome to M3OC. I certainly hope you can't use the browser while driving. While you might not abuse the ability, can you imagine how dangerous it could be in general?


I don't see Teslawaze being anymore dangerous than looking at the nav map.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm not specifically referring to Teslawaze. I'm talking about browsing in general while driving.


----------



## Big todd (Feb 25, 2019)

How does touching the screen have anything to do with what's safe for the driver .. I have to use the screen to do other functions while driving.. ac ,stereo, manual windshield wipers to name a few .. and most all of them I have to remove my eyes from the road to fingerbang the screen. That said . A app that runs on our phones that gives a audible alert of police presence off of Waze would be great..


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Think of it this way: You can't use Teslawaze while driving because someone, somewhere, was watching Youtube videos while an Autopilot.

It doesn't matter how responsible _you_ are, there's always someone to ruin it for everyone.


----------



## Bart (Oct 28, 2017)

Big todd said:


> I normally use teslawaze while driving to get a idea of when not to speed and it seems that the browser only updates my vehicle position on the map while in park . Otherwise it won't load or change anything while driving. I tried a reboot with nothing.. I also searched with nothing.. any confirm.. ty


It's been my experience that teslawaze does work while driving, but the updates are very slow - like once every couple minutes. It worked on a drive a couple days ago - software version 50.6


----------



## Big todd (Feb 25, 2019)

Bart said:


> It's been my experience that teslawaze does work while driving, but the updates are very slow - like once every couple minutes. It worked on a drive a couple days ago - software version 50.6


My car worked up to last update.. when you get the newest update lmk


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

FRC said:


> I'm not specifically referring to Teslawaze. I'm talking about browsing in general while driving.


Yeah, don't actively browse & drive. But the browser should be able to update sites with things like location changes.


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

JasonF said:


> It doesn't matter how responsible _you_ are, there's always someone to ruin it for everyone.


Programming restrictions based on this model makes me cringe. I understand the concept of targeting for the lowest common (least safe) denominator, but anytime I'm personally limited because someone else is irresponsible... well, saying it frustrates me would be a tremendous understatement.

IMO this is why we need much more intelligent programming, and I believe it starts with hardware we already have.










I want to be clear that I'm 100% _against_ continuous recording from this camera. I feel it goes against my personal privacy. However, I am OK with this camera being used to detect whether or not I'm "engaged".

This is not something new, nor is it something overly difficult from a computer vision standpoint. Kinect was doing it back in 2013 (see the 10:24 minute mark):






I think the simple answer for the browser problem and even for the constant autopilot nags is simply to track engagement status. You glance down at the map for a few seconds, no problem. But if you sit there and watch (YouTube, Hulu, Model 3 Owners Club, whatever) for more than a few seconds and you get a nag. If you don't reengage with driving by x number of seconds, AutoPilot disengages similar to the way it already does when you don't respond to a nag.

IMO this is a FAR better solution than simply limiting everyone because some people can't be responsible. It also solves one of the most common complaints I read about AutoPilot (the incessant nagging over a certain speed).

I'm curious everyone's thoughts. Would you be willing to enable the camera for "engagement" tracking only? Or is even that too much of a privacy concern?


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

No thanks. I’ll sign a waiver instead. 

Thank you, Tesla for not crippling the car’s systems to cater to the irresponsible. And thank you for not making me acknowledge a legal disclaimer every time I engage with the car’s systems.


----------



## Big todd (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm hoping this is just a bug


----------

